# Mechamancy? Ala Grumpy Celt's version?



## Frostmane (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi,

So..is this mystery book the Grumpy Celt's magnum opus of summer 2004 fame? I confess I hope so..and that it didn't get -too- radically chopped if so! Loved his ideas..if it is you've got at least one definite sale here!


----------



## Verequus (Jun 22, 2005)

Another question: Has been Mechamancy revised to be compatible with Steam&Steel? If not, then it would reduce greatly the value for me.


----------



## Frostmane (Jun 22, 2005)

Heck, I wouldn't mind incompatibilities personally. Things have to be custom-fit and retooled routinely to suit an individual's campaign anyway. No need to be slavish about it, or crimp Celt's style with a straightjacket, stylistically speaking. Appendices can handle conversion notes agfter all. No offense meant, of course..just my two cents.


----------



## Verequus (Jun 22, 2005)

No offense taken, but there are two problems for me, if I have to make both books compatible myself: Time constraints and the lack of knowledge, if I screw a conversion up - this can the author do simple better. Regarding playtesting my own solution, see problem #1. If such an appendix is included or a free document would be made available, then I wouldn't mind so much.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 22, 2005)

A. Magnum Opus. No, this is not an opera involving gunplay.

B. Steam and Steel: It will be mostly compatible. I am not aware of any areas where the rules conflict, but Mechamancy does not repeat the item creation rules from S&S. There was some material about how feats and skills from one book could be used with the other book, but these sections have been trimmed for space reason. They may reappear in the future.

C. This is a book RangerWickett and I have worked on extensively. I hope you like it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 23, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> A. Magnus Opus. No, this is not an opera involving gunplay.




*Opus, operis.* Neuter 3rd declension noun - work, task.

_Magnum opus_ is perfectly correct.

*grin*

Now I've got to look at Steam & Steel again and see what exactly could have been made compatible.


----------



## Verequus (Jun 23, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Now I've got to look at Steam & Steel again and see what exactly could have been made compatible.




If you are doing this, then it would be easy to look, if there are incompatibilities between Steam & Steel and EoMR (I still haven't read it entirely through myself). In case, that that you decide, that an update of Steam & Steel would be appropriate, it would be nice, if the errata list, which has been provided by a customer, is integrated, too. And on another note, I'm still waiting for an answer in the "New skill feats"-thread.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 29, 2005)

Lord Willing, it should be out (PDF) in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 6, 2005)

It is in layout at present.  The next couple of weeks is a safe bet!


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jul 11, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It is in layout at present.  The next couple of weeks is a safe bet!




Emphasis on "couple." But I dropped in to tease that it is coming along swimmingly and the light has appeared at the end of the tunnel (and to mercilessly mix metaphors). Working as fast as practicable, but free time is at a premium for some reason this month.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 19, 2005)

What is the status?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 19, 2005)

Just got the final file. We're checking it for typos and such. I'll shoot you a copy.


----------



## Frostmane (Jul 20, 2005)

*Wow!*

When can we expect this to hit RPGNOW and DRPG, etc! Eager fans want to know!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 20, 2005)

*Insufferably Pleased*

Mr. Grimjowels (My Boss), accosting a new employee in the hallway: “Alright, Smithers! Buck up! Pay attention! This is mainly work were doing here! It is not for flakes! Do you hear me!”

Just then, Celt goes skipping merrily past them and down the hall, shouting out in a girly voice: “They published by D&D book! They published by D&D book!”

At extremely long last, ENWorld Publishing is releasing my book, Mechamancy. According to my editor, it will be available at DTRPG on Thursday and at RPGNow on Monday.

The book looks nice. I wish there were more internal art, but as it stands now the text is dense so people who buy it should get their money’s worth.

I would also like to thank Ryan Nock, for his patient and diligence in working with me and on the book.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 21, 2005)

It's now available at DTRPG!

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2648&affiliate_id=31188


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 22, 2005)

Incidentally, I remember being surprised at how well the words worked out. Hēafod is the Old English root for the Middle English and Modern English word, “head.” 

vect, or some variation there-of, was also an alternate spelling of a word such as “death” or “die,” but I can’t seem to find the reference. I think it may have come from a Dutch term, because several of there words for “death” and “dead” start with a ve, such as “verouderd.” I’m still looking for the reference.

It has been a while – more than a year, actually – and so I cannot remember exactly, but I believe I took vect, from the Latin word “vacuus,” a term for  empty, devoid of or free from. The word sounded like Vecna.

So the term, Vecthēafod is a rather bad contraction for “no head.”

Edit: However, the name vecna comes from a Serbian term for “eternal.” (So when Choo-Choo is shouting “I am eternal” in the July 15/16 – 2003 comic, he’s shouting “I am Vecna” in Serbian.) So Vecthēafod could also be rather bad contraction for “eternal head.”


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 25, 2005)

I would be happy to hear some feedback.


----------



## Frostmane (Jul 27, 2005)

*Feedback..and a request*

Hi Celt
I like it, first of all but I couldn't help but notice: The 'living machine outsiders' for  'Summon Machine' are listed in the table, but not included anywhere in the book. Could we get them in a web enhancement perhaps, or an additional volume or something? Its a wonderful product, but I really could wish that hadn't been trimmed   A compendium of further devices of mechanimancy would be wonderful too.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 27, 2005)

One web enhancement, on the way. Give me a few days to rules-check it.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 27, 2005)

I’m working my way through some revisions on the living machines that come in the wake of using them in a game recently. Hopefully we should have something soon.


----------



## Frostmane (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks to you both! I really look forward to the web-enhancement!
Those living machines will really make the book complete for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm curious to know when this might hit rpgnow.com.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm curious to know when this might hit rpgnow.com.




Which, the book, the web supplement or the follow up book? The current book is already available, the web supplement should be availabe sometime in the next week or two and the follow up book in October or later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> The current book is already available



Huh. Wonder why I haven't gotten the link for my free DL yet.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 28, 2005)

Fru', I just think Russ hasn't gotten round to it, and I'm not supposed to touch the 'mass emailing' button.  I'll remind him, though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 28, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Fru', I just think Russ hasn't gotten round to it, and I'm not supposed to touch the 'mass emailing' button.  I'll remind him, though.



Understandable. And thanks.


----------



## Frostmane (Jul 28, 2005)

*Ears perked?*

Follow up book? And glad to hear the web enchancement's coming long!


----------



## skippy_the_witch (Jul 29, 2005)

*Where should I post questions about this book?*

I have a few questions about the book, having just bought it on RPGNOW the other day.  I just needed to know where is the appropriate forum to not only post my questions, but also have the possibility of getting actual answers from the creator.

Also, where would I be able to find the web enhancement when it is done.

Lastly, what if the companion book supposed to be about?

skippy
The GM of the Cursed Earth Campaign


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 29, 2005)

I've started a new thread on the main boards.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141898


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 8, 2005)

skippy_the_witch said:
			
		

> I have a few questions about the book...




Did you ever ask the questions? I don't remember.


----------

